# Scan and medication in Israel



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,  I wonder if anyone can help. I am in Israel (Tel Aviv then Jerusalem) at the end of this month at the same time that I  will need a Day 10/12 lining scan. Any ideas who I can contact to get it done?
Also, can progynova and Cyclogest be bought over the counter there or will I need a prescription?

Thanks in advance
AJ x


----------

